# Mise en veille depuis KDE en tant qu'utilisateur [résolu]

## palkeo

Salut,

Voulant pouvoir mettre en veille mon PC, j'ai été voir cette page, et j'ai installé hibernate-script.

Problème : Comment puis-je mettre en veille mon PC sans être root ? Et comment faire apparaitre un bouton "mettre en veille" sur la fenêtre qui s'ouvre quand je clique sur le bouton arrêter du menu K ?

Merci d'avance.Last edited by palkeo on Wed Jul 02, 2008 7:14 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## yoyo

Tu peux aller voir chez notre ami Temet qui a fait un petit ebuild ajoutant l'option demandée dans la fenêtre de déconnexion de KDE: http://goondy.free.fr/gentoo/ebuilds/.

Bon, la version date un peu alors différentes options s'offre à toi :- tu tentes le paquet en question (kde-base/ksmserver) en espérant que le patch ait été inclus (ce qui ne semble pas le cas d'après l'ebuild : 

```
# Re-add those patches later on.

#EPATCH_EXCLUDE="ksmserver-3.5.8-ksmserver_suspend.diff

#            ksmserver-3.5.8-suspend_configure.diff"
```

- tu regardes sur le bugzilla :kde suspend/hibernate buttons in shutdown dialog (kubuntu ksmserver patch)

- tu cherches dans les overlays (au pif, "sunrise" et "kde" qui me semblent les plus à même d'avoir ce genre de patch)

- tu secoues les puces de Temet (qu'on n'a pas vu depuis un moment) pour qu'il mette à jour son ebuild

Il va sans dire que ma préférence va à la dernière solution ...   :Razz: 

Enjoy !

----------

## geekounet

Avec kpowersave ça se fait tout seul, il passe par HAL et tout  :Smile: 

Pis il gère pas mal d'autres trucs : batterie/secteur, fréquence, luminosité de l'écran, etc... un must-have sur un laptop avec KDE  :Smile: 

----------

## palkeo

Alors, pour kpowersave,  je connais, mais je ne suis pas sur un PC portable, donc je n'ait pas besoin que mon PC se mette en veille automatiquement, juste que je puisse le mettre en veille quand je quitte mon PC pour un long moment.

Donc, j'ai été sur le site de Temet, et j'ai modifié l'ebuild de mon ksmserver en m'inspirant de celui qu'il donne, j'y ait rajouté son patch, qui à fonctionné à merveille malgrès la différence de versions !    :Very Happy: 

Voilà, merci beaucoup pour votre aide !

----------

## Temet

Fouilla, t'as de la mémoire Yoyo !!!!

Oui j'ai abandonné mes rares petits ebuilds... et j'ai mis de côté mon geekisme aussi  :Wink: 

Tant mieux que ça ait marché :p

----------

## kwenspc

Eh geekounet, t'as oubliés un truc, le titre du topic du sieur palkeo!

tsss tout ça parce que kde est au coeur de ce topic... que de favoritisme ^^

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> et j'ai mis de côté mon geekisme aussi 

 

T'as pas arrêtés Gentoo au moins?

----------

## geekounet

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Eh geekounet, t'as oubliés un truc, le titre du topic du sieur palkeo!
> 
> tsss tout ça parce que kde est au coeur de ce topic... que de favoritisme ^^

 

Heu bah nan, avant qu'il le modifie pour rajouter le résolu, il était conforme...

palkeo, tu peux remettre ton titre conforme stp ?  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Mais non kwenspc, tu connais une distro plus simple à administrer qu'une Gentoo?

Moi pas.

Je lance mon "update -NDuav world" chaque vendredi via SSH du taf, et c'est tout ^^.

Pas de réinstallation tous les 6 mois comme chez les autres.  :Laughing: 

En contre partie, ma Gentoo est basique, aussi évoluée qu'il y a 3 ans quoi...

----------

## yoyo

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Fouilla, t'as de la mémoire Yoyo !!!!

 C'est livré avec le statut de Modo ...   :Laughing: 

Ton site est dans les "Marque-pages" (j'avais utilisé ton ebuild pour l'économiseur d'écran kde kcometen3) mais il bouge peu ces temps ci ...  :Mr. Green: 

Enjoy !

----------

